# After madcow 5x5 intermediate



## Clayboy_123 (Sep 15, 2016)

Madcow 5x5 advanced, westside barbell, cube method, Texas method, or something else

Completed stronglifts 5x5.  Looking to keep gaining strength and size. Would prefer to stay with 3 day per week workout


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 15, 2016)

Are you stalled out? Keep making gains? If you still are why change it up? Stats?


----------



## Clayboy_123 (Sep 15, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Are you stalled out? Keep making gains? If you still are why change it up? Stats?



Not yet. Slowly down. Just curious what's next


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 15, 2016)

What are you goals, stats, and current lifts like?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 15, 2016)

5x5 sucks. There I said it.

Tons of options. They all work so long as you do.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> 5x5 sucks. There I said it.



You actually think that? Id be curious as to why.


----------



## IHI (Sep 16, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> You actually think that? Id be curious as to why.



I don't know nuthing, especially compared to POB, but I did the strong lift 5x5 when I started back in the lifting thing 4yrs ago, I actually saw pretty good and steady gains for months. Eventually I stalled out, got tired of repeating and changed up everything. Been averaging a few different methods each year ever since just to not get bored. Currently following cube method, I am personally loving the diversity of different exercises and intensity levels of this program, I feel beat up after each session and the cardio aspect of it is amazing too (just from the intensity aspect).

I'll run this a few months and probably switch to a wsbb format and after that, I dunno, no goals or aspirations, just like lifting and don't feel right all day if I don't lift.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> You actually think that? Id be curious as to why.


mad cow 5x5?

It sucks

Its boring

It causes imbalances

It teaches the lifter nothing

It really can't be run forever

Its boring

Many other reasons.

Did I mention boring?


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2016)

Clayboy_123 said:


> Madcow advanced, westside barbell, cube method, Texas method, or something else



I vote for something else. Now get out there and find out what works for you!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> It sucks
> 
> Its boring
> 
> ...




You did mention boring yes, I do agree with you. I think its a good way to start with the main lifts, but I do not believe it somthing that should be ran a long time. Its just good to hear its not someones absolute staple. It seems like thats all you hear about. How that program gave them the best results out of everything they have ever done and always go back to it when the hit a wall.


----------

